# McCain: Let’s see who runs in 2012



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

WASHINGTON - Sen. John McCain isn't committing to supporting his vice presidential pick, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, if she runs for president in 2012.
McCain - the GOP's presidential nominee last year - says he wants to see who the other candidates are and what the situation might be.
The Arizona senator elevated Palin to the national stage with his surprise pick. He says he has great affection for Palin and her family. But he also cites three other governors - Utah's John Huntsman, Louisiana's Bobby Jindal and Minnesota's Tim Pawlenty as potential candidates.

McCain joked he was going to get himself in trouble for forgetting a name.
McCain appeared on NBC's "Meet the Press."

McCain: Let's see who runs in 2012 - BostonHerald.com


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr McCain, please do not attempt to run again. You are too "in the middle". If you didn't run we probably could have had a Mitt Romney in there now. I have all of the respect for your military service and sacrifice. However, you don't seem to realize that the LEFT is not your friend. The media propped you up because they knew you had no chance versus God, I mean Obama. We need someone to run that will point out Obama's many flaws and not try to be his friend, along with lefties like Pelosi, Reid, Kennedy and Kerry etc etc. Hopefully we have a candidate in 2012 that will bring CAPITALISM back to America. If not, we are fuc*ed as a nation.......


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm a Romney supporter also. However, you can't turn the blind eye and not see what Senator McCain has done for his country. I respect him and thank him for his service to our country. I thank all men and women who have served our country. I would like to see Romney run and win. I also support that a president should have military experience.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Romney and Palin


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> I'm a Romney supporter also. However, you can't turn the blind eye and not see what Senator McCain has done for his country. I respect him and thank him for his service to our country. I thank all men and women who have served our country. I would like to see Romney run and win. I also support that a president should have military experience.


Yep, kind of hard to ignore a man with four arm sockets...


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Romney and Madoff. Think of the $$$$$$$$ we could scam from the other countries and put towards the Obama defecit.

I am and always will be a Romney supporter, but hey I am from Massachusetts where we figured DEVIL PATRICK would be good idea so what do i know.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Romney and Alan "Lose Cannon" Keyes all the way to the White House


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Romney is the reason for the permanent assault weapons ban in this state... And for what? Instead of FIDs and LTCs expiring after four years it got bumped back up to six years among some other little chicken shit things. Not worth it if you ask me. If anyone is going to ban assault weapons permanently in this country, I bet he'll do it just like he did in this state. He only joined the NRA days (maybe a week) before he officially announced his bid for presidency just to make himself look good to gun owners.

I'm sure there will be better candidates running than Romney for the next election.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was hoping Collin Powel. He's a conservtive, but I don't know since he voted for shitbama


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

resqjyw0 said:


> Romney is the reason for the permanent assault weapons ban in this state...


He signed a bill that had a veto-proof majority.

Romney is the sole reason why we had full Quinn Bill funding during his term; Shannon O'Brien pledged the first thing she would do is cut funding by 10%, "as a start".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Did everyone forget you can write me in?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Romney is the sole reason why we had full Quinn Bill funding during his term; Shannon O'Brien pledged the first thing she would do is cut funding by 10%, "as a start".


+1 for Romney. At least he keeps his promises, to our union anyways.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I think a Romney - Palin ticket would be just what the doctor ordered for our party.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah romney, the days when RTT's actually happened. 

Those were the days.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> He signed a bill that had a veto-proof majority.


Even if he could have vetoed it, he wouldn't have because he supported a ban on assault weapons and still does.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Palin has been effectively eviscerated by the media, she is un-electable. I do like her but we can't fall into the trap that the Dems fell into for years - nominating people that the party loved but could not win an election.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

resqjyw0 said:


> Even if he could have vetoed it, he wouldn't have because he supported a ban on assault weapons and still does.


I've read his positions, and have never seen that. Do you have a source that's directly attributed to him?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: McCain: Let's see who runs in 2012*



cj3441 said:


> "NIXON has been effectively eviscerated by the media, he is un-electable..."


FIFY

What do you know? History (1960) repeats itself...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> FIFY
> 
> What do you know? History (1960) repeats itself...


YouTube - Propellerheads & Shirley Bassey - History Repeating


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Do you have a source that's directly attributed to him?


In 2002 when he was running for Governor: YouTube - Mitt Romney on gun control -- 2002



> "Deadly assault weapons have no place in Massachusetts," Romney said, at a bill signing ceremony on July 1 with legislators, sportsmen's groups and gun safety advocates. "These guns are not made for recreation or self-defense. They are instruments of destruction with the sole purpose of hunting down and killing people."
> 
> Romney signs off on permanent assault weapons ban - / iBerkshires.com - The Berkshires online guide to events, news and Berkshire County community information.





> Romney says he still backs the ban on assault weapons, but he won't say whether he stands by the Brady Bill.
> 
> Romney retreats on gun control - The Boston Globe


YouTube - Mitt Romney Owned on 2nd Amendment!

YouTube - Mitt Romney Talks Guns On Meet The Press

Suddenly he decides to run for President, he joins the NRA. He was anti-gun before. He can't deny what he did before, so he changes his reasons as to why he did it. Safer for law enforcement, he worked with pro-gun lobbyists (one reason why I refuse join GOAL) and even hides behind the fact that Bush said he would have signed an Assault Weapons Ban.

He won't say he supports the new Brady Bill but he'll admit that he supported the old bill and will say why he no longer supports the old Brady Bill. It was about the background checks to him (nothing wrong with that). But the changes made to the Brady Bill concerning background checks leads me to believe he supports the new Brady Bill. But he has not and will not give a yes or no answer to that question.

I still cannot figure out how he managed a B from the NRA in 2002 when he was about as anti-gun as they come back then.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Romney and never will be. I understand how unpopular that is here, but sorry, if I said anything else I'd be lying.


resqjyw0 said:


> I'm sure there will be better candidates running than Romney for the next election.


I've gotta agree with Res on this one. IMO, Romney is an opputunist politician.

Not to pretend like I'm Kreskin, but clearly I remember watching his "Meet the Press" interview a couple weeks before the Iowa caucus and squirming in my chair noting how the election was over for him at that very moment. (And just to note, in all the criticisms of the liberal media, I never heard any such of Russert, even when he was alive.)

In that 20 minute interview, the DNC got everything they needed to paint Romney as a flip-flopper for the rest of his life.


Delta784 said:


> Romney is the sole reason why we had full Quinn Bill funding during his term; Shannon O'Brien pledged the first thing she would do is cut funding by 10%, "as a start".


I certainly would've picked Romney over O'Brien, but that doesn't mean I want him as President. If I remember correctly, didn't he gut civil service to the point that it pushed appeal decisions way back, like to another 6 months?


resqjyw0 said:


> Romney is the reason for the permanent assault weapons ban in this state...





Delta784 said:


> He signed a bill that had a veto-proof majority.


I just don't see the argument there. Seems to me all the more reason to veto it and have the legislature pass it anyways so that you have clean hands politically. I think he signed it because he thought backing of GOAL gave him the cover he needed to say later the legislation was pro-2nd AMD.

While some of the actual positions of his many flip-flops I agreed with and some I didn't, I lost all confindence that he has any steadfast convictions. Flip-flopped on the abortion issue, signed and BACKED the MANDATORY healthcare bill (which is basically socialized medicine as it sent hundreds of thousands of people onto taxpayer funded Mass Health who could otherwise afford private HMO's), and jacked up fees, in areas such as at the registry, so he could later claim to not have raised taxes--just to name a few.

In addition, if he's the nominee in '12, he'll only win if Obama's #'s tank through the floor--I'm talking Harry Truman, LBJ approval ratings. Otherwise, he's gonna get spanked in the general by the new era Democratic Party election machine, in part by using the flip-flop argument that helped sink Kerry in '04.

Don't get me wrong; I want another Obama term like I want the bubonic plauge and cancer of the anus, but I just don't think Romney is up to the task. I have no confidence that what says is what he actually believes, especially when it comes to the 2nd AMD. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While some of the actual positions of his many flip-flops I agreed with and some I didn't, I lost all confindence that he has any steadfast convictions.


If you can find one national politician who has never changed his position on anything, you should capture them and display them in a zoo, because they're as rare as a white tiger.

Even my hero, Ronald Reagan, was once a Democrat who supported abortion. What he did in the past didn't concern me; it's what he did once he landed in the highest office that counted.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> I think a Romney - Palin ticket would be just what the doctor ordered for our party.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

While I like Romney I am very impressed with Bobby Jindal. He has done a great job with reform as governor in a state where criminal behavior was the norm. He is also a great example of the American Dream...that is parents came here LEGALLY to make a better life for their family. Son works his ass off to suceed and is now a republican shooting star (IMO). Plus he delivered his third child on his own...How can you not like the guy! Jindal is only 37 though so maybe a Romney/Jindal in 2012 and then 2020 Jindal runs for president...maybe by then we will be out of the Obama created black hole.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> If you can find one national politician who has never changed his position on anything, you should capture them and display them in a zoo, because they're as rare as a white tiger.


I don't disagree, but Romney's tiger keeps changing it's stripes, and should be locked in a cage...never to run again. And we wouldn't be having this discussion if it was just one issue. But the issue with Romney isn't that he changed his position one thing; he's changed his position on NUMEROUS issues, some like gun control and abortion, over the course of just five years.


Delta784 said:


> Even my hero, Ronald Reagan, was once a Democrat who supported abortion. What he did in the past didn't concern me; it's what he did once he landed in the highest office that counted.


But will happen when Romney is faced with a first-term opinion poll that says "a majority of American's support issue X"? Is he going to change positions with the prevailing winds? I don't know.

Anyways, even Romney's opinion of the great Ronald Reagan is in question in my mind:


> Romney tried to put some distance between himself and Reagan in his 1994 race with Kennedy. During a televised debate with Kennedy that October, he rebutted Kennedy's effort to link him to the former president: "I was an independent during the time of Reagan-Bush," he said. "I'm not trying to return to Reagan-Bush."
> 
> Nowadays, it's clear Romney has had a conversion in his views on Ronald Reagan, repeatedly referencing the former president in the most glowing terms on the campaign trail. Social conservatives, he says, shouldn't hold his past criticism of the 40th president against him. "Now, I wasn't always a Ronald Reagan conservative. Neither was Ronald Reagan, by the way," he told a meeting of conservative activists in January.
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2007/dec/11/romney-haunted-liberal-past/


And the change on positions with other politicians is usually a little more ambiguous and on issues of much lesser importance. McCain took substantial heat during the campaign for his changing position on off-shore drilling, which he (I think) easily explained by the-then $4 a gallon gas prices. Romney blatantly changed positions on top social issues like abortion and gun control, and supported the 2006 Immigration bill--until the primaries. As a matter of fact, I could be here all day listing the various changes in his past, but I have to be in class in an hour.

And the problem is the Democratic party knows and will exploit the same thing, to the point where I think a Romney nomination will be throwing away another presidential election cycle for the GOP when we desperately need a Republican in the White House. I don't believe in Romney, and I don't believe he can win in the general. Period.

In all reality, I'd put money on the fact that he WILL be the nominee in '12. The Republican party has the historic trend of consistently nominating the one of last runner-ups: for example, Nixon, Reagan, Dole, and McCain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> And the problem is the Democratic party knows and will exploit the same thing, to the point where I think a Romney nomination will be throwing away another presidential election cycle for the GOP when we desperately need a Republican in the White House. I don't believe in Romney, and I don't believe he can win in the general. Period.


I disagree; the same things were said about Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan (can't win).

I think we can all agree that Obama will be the Democratic nominee in 2012, and by then he will be so fatally flawed (he's made remarkable progress already in that regard), and the country in such a mess (again, remarkable progress towards that already) that the Republicans could run a corpse and still win the general election.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I think we can all agree that Obama will be the Democratic nominee in 2012, and by then he will be so fatally flawed (he's made remarkable progress already in that regard), and the country in such a mess (again, remarkable progress towards that already) that the Republicans could run a corpse and still win the general election.





OfficerObie59 said:


> In addition, if he's the nominee in '12, he'll only win if Obama's #'s tank through the floor--I'm talking Harry Truman, LBJ approval ratings.


 No disagreement here, but remeber in such an instance, the country would be voting as a referendum against Obama, not for Romney. Hey, it worked for the Democrats in 2008.

Anyone else realize what a shame it is that, to be pragmatic, we have to hope our country gets much worse before it can get any better?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Anyone else realize what a shame it is that, to be pragmatic, we have to hope our country gets much worse before it can get any better?


I'm not really hoping the country gets worse. I view it as being onboard a 747 that's lost all engines at 40,000 feet in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean; we're going down for sure, it's just a matter of how long it will take, and how hard the impact is going to be.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Obie - I have to be honest and say I am glad things will get worse, much worse before it gets better.
How else can you educate the population that ill-informed "feel good" voting has never worked and will never work. Maybe that will resonate for a generation or 2.
It's been 33 years since Carter, so failure does repeat itself eventually.

I hope every Obama voter feels it like they were kicked by a mule, I really do.
And if that means we feel it too, well so be it. Were all in this together.

I despise every philosophy and policy that POS is putting forth, and I don't want my kids to have to live with the remnants.
The imbeciles bought him, so the let the imbeciles pay for him. Sadly, we pay too, but at least many of us have the moral high ground to say; "It wasn't because of my vote."
I know it might not sound logical, but it's simply that I do not want a Marxist to succeed in this country, EVER.
Not even with the best of intentions.

It hearkens back to Rush's "I hope he fails." quote.
It doesn't mean we want America to fail, but you better believe I want every GD policy that incompetent, anti-American pixie puts forth fails greatly.
And if that means a time of recuperation for the US, so be it.
I'm prepared for some lean years, I hope you all are too.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I still have my McCain/Palin sticker on my vehicle. Every time I hear "Your guy lost; when are you going to take that sticker off". I respond, "No the American people lost, I just want people to know I wasn't as stupid as the rest of the country."


----------

